# [HU] 2005.0 felrakás és full update után nem megy a ccache

## Bodri

Felraktam a gentoo-t, beállítottam a ccache-t. Ment is az "emerge -u world" alatt. Ezután újraraktam a ccache-t, mert megszünt működni, de így se megy. Atnéztem pár leírést de semmi. Csak a portokhoz akarom hasznalni, ugyhogy linekekt nem raktam a /usr/local/bin-be. De a make.conf jól van beállítva és a /root/.ccache-t is megcsinalta és ment is azelött. Lehet, hogy az új glibc a ludas ?

Ötletek ?

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

> Felraktam a gentoo-t, beállítottam a ccache-t. Ment is az "emerge -u world" alatt. Ezután újraraktam a ccache-t, mert megszünt működni, de így se megy. Atnéztem pár leírést de semmi. Csak a portokhoz akarom hasznalni, ugyhogy linekekt nem raktam a /usr/local/bin-be. De a make.conf jól van beállítva és a /root/.ccache-t is megcsinalta és ment is azelött. Lehet, hogy az új glibc a ludas ?
> 
> Ötletek ?

 

Bodri, kérlek tedd fell a ccache-hez fûzõdõ konfigurációs fájlaid tartalmát.  :Wink: 

Én is gyakran úgy érzem minden jól van beállítva, aztán amikor valaki más ránéz rögtön meglátja a hibát.

----------

## Bodri

make.conf:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub http://gentoo.ITDNet.net/gentoo http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="3dnow alsa openal sse ppds usb nvidia cups foomaticdb"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#MAKEOPTS="-jN"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

LINGUAS="hu"
```

Ennyivel már alaptelepítéskor ment.

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

> make.conf:
> 
> ```
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub http://gentoo.ITDNet.net/gentoo http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"
> 
> ...

 

Bodri... miért van neked az "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS" a make.conf-odban?

Tudod hogy az ~x86-al MASK-olt csomagok instabilnak véltek?  Én a helyedben az kivenném, és újra emerge-elném a portage-t, a ccache-t... meg elõbb utóbb *mindent*.

A másik dolog meg: én nem tartom biztonságosnak az "emerge -u world"-öt.  

Mint máshol írtam, minden csomag frissítése (ami terén olvasd el ezt) így csinálandó:

```
# emerge -uDN world
```

A "-u" (kisbetûs) az "update" avagy frissítés.

A "-D" (nagybetûs) az "deep" avagy mély. Ezzel nem csak az általad megadott csomagokat frissíti az emerge, hanem azoknak függõségeit. (Program X új verziója lehet hogy program Y-nak már egy újabb verzióját szükségeli mint neked van--de hacsak nem kerted közvetlen program Y emergeleset, akkor program Y nem jelenik meg a world-ben)

A "-N" (nagybetûs) az "new-use" avagy "új-use", avagy azokat a csomagokat is frissíti amikre úgyan nem létezik frissebb verzió de a jelenlegi USE kulcsszavak másik mint amivel fordítva lettek az emerge-elésnél

---

A problémád legnagyobb valószínüség szerint csupán a jelenlegi csomagjaid "instabilitása" miatt történik.

----------

## Bodri

Köszi a tanácsokat, megfogadom őket. Én csak most kezdtem el a gentoo-val foglalkozni és csak az itthoni gépemen van fönt. Ezért és mert kiváncsisagom miatt a stabil ágat nem talaltam elég frissnek pár alkalmazás tekintetében, szerepel a ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" a make.conf-ba. Nem oda kellene írni ?

A fórumra való feliratkozásom is az gyorsította fel, hogy olvastam a HUP-on a felhivásod. Remélem összejön a magyar fórum.

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

> Köszi a tanácsokat, megfogadom őket. Én csak most kezdtem el a gentoo-val foglalkozni és csak az itthoni gépemen van fönt. Ezért és mert kiváncsisagom miatt a stabil ágat nem talaltam elég frissnek pár alkalmazás tekintetében, szerepel a ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" a make.conf-ba. Nem oda kellene írni ?
> 
> A fórumra való feliratkozásom is az gyorsította fel, hogy olvastam a HUP-on a felhivásod. Remélem összejön a magyar fórum.

 

Értelek, Bodri.  Örülök hogy itt vagy.

A félreértésed azt hiszem onnan fakad hogy Debian-os módon gondolsz a Gentoo-ra.

A Gentoo-nak nincsenek "ágai"--csak egy csomó csomagja, melynek részei stabilak, részei nem.

Kétlem hogy túl sok olyan Gentoos lenne aki csak stabil csomagokat használ--de méginkább kétlem hogy lehet akár egyetlen megelégedett Gentoos is aki csak instabil csomagokat használ.

A "nem elég friss a rendszerem" problémát inkább úgy érdemes megoldani hogy frissítse az ember csak azt ami nem elég friss a következõ módon:

Figyelem: ez a "lusta" megoldás--ennél van jobb megoldás is

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -uDN csomagnév
```

Ez frissíti mind a csomagot mind annak függõségeit.

A jobb megoldás az /etc/portage/portage.* fájlokat használja.  Most szaladnom kell vissza a munkába, de írok errõl részletesebben.  Ez sokkal elegánsabb megoldás.  De amint az ACCEPT_KEYWORDS-ot a make.conf-ba teszed, minden csomagnak a legfrissebb (ami majdnem mindig instabil) verzióját fogom kapni telepítésnél.

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

> Kétlem hogy túl sok olyan Gentoos lenne aki csak stabil csomagokat használ--de méginkább kétlem hogy lehet akár egyetlen megelégedett Gentoos is aki csak instabil csomagokat használ.

 

Egy biztosan van  :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> A jobb megoldás az /etc/portage/portage.* fájlokat használja. Most szaladnom kell vissza a munkába, de írok errõl részletesebben. Ez sokkal elegánsabb megoldás.

 

Ez az általánosan elfogadott megoldás, tényleg.

És ha már itt vagyok, és ráérek (érettségire tanulás helyett  :Shocked: ), beszélek róla egy kicsit:

A /etc/portage/package.keywords szabályozza, hogy egy adott csomagból milyen verziót enged fel a portage. Ha teszemazt az EasyTAG ~x86-os verzióját akarod feltenni, akkor írd be ebbe a fájlba, hogy:

```
media-sound/easytag ~x86
```

Ha overlayt használsz, vagy egyszerűen egy "-*"-os csomagot akarsz telepíteni, akkor azt is a package.keywordsben jelölheted.

Pl.: (mondjuk ez csak fenn van a gépemen, használni még nem sikerült... de példának jó)

```
x11-themes/gtk-engines-cairo -*
```

Maszkolt csomagokat pedig a /etc/portage/package.unmask segítségével tudsz engedélyezni.

Erre is egy példa (pont ma csináltam  :Smile:  )

```
dev-java/sun-jre-bin
```

És máris felmegy a Java 1.5. Ez egy olyan példa, hogy nekem nem okoz gondot, de a bugs.gentoo.org-on azt mondják, hogy egyes Java csomagok nem fordulnak le vele.

A package.unmaskban használhatsz konkrét verziószámokat is. Nekem még benne van a fájlban (bár már messze nem aktuális) a GNOME 2.10 unmaskja:

```
>=gnome-base/gnome-2.9

>=gnome-base/gnome-light-2.9
```

Ízlés kérdése, meg hogy mennyire fontos, hogy 150%-osan stabil legyen a rendszer (gondolok a szerverekre), hogy melyik módszert használod. Nekem speciel minden egyes ~x86 csomagot beírogatni nagyon sok időt venne igénybe, és egyszerű otthoni gépről lévén szó "bevállalom" az esetleges kockázatokat.

----------

## Danuvius

Köszike, SysOP XXL.  Ez jó.  :Wink: 

Javasolhatom hogy esetleg tedd át (kitéréssel a package.unmask-ra és package.use-ra is) ezt egy HOGYAN-ba saját topikként itt?  Aztán szúrj egy linket a topikhoz a fenti hozzászólásodba.

Ha nem akarod/nincs idõd/nem vagy otthonos a package.use-al vagy a package.unmask-al, szólj csak és (engedélyeddel) az irományodra alapozva megírom én.

----------

## Bodri

Nem gondolok rá Debian-osan, mert soha nem volt Debian-om, valahogy nem került rá sor.  :Smile: 

Köszi a hasznos tanácsokat.

----------

## dr_strange

Én inkább úgy fogalmaznám: otthonra, hobbigépnek simán mehet az ~x86, produktív környezetben én sem használnám. Itthon azonban mióta gentoom van (1.2 óta) minding tisztán ~x86 rendszerem volt és nem éreztem hátrányát.

----------

## Bodri

Hát eddig én se, de ez a fránya ccache nem megy, de én jelenleg feladom, majd nálam okosabbak kitalalják az okát. Szerintem mindenképp valami akadás lehet.

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

> Hát eddig én se, de ez a fránya ccache nem megy, de én jelenleg feladom, majd nálam okosabbak kitalalják az okát. Szerintem mindenképp valami akadás lehet.

 

További kérdezõsködés után nem olyan ritka az ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" teljeskörû használata mint gondoltam.  De majdnem mindenki aki nyilatkozott errõl úgy gondolta hogy szinte adott hogy lesznek rendszerességgel kissebb vagy nagyobb problémák amiket meg kell majd oldani.

---

Nézd meg az /var/log/emerge.log-ot és tedd fel ide bármely részét ami említi a ccache-t.  Ne tedd fel az egészet, mert gondolom jó hosszú és gyorsan olvashatatlanná fog vállni ez a topik.  De ha találsz ccache-re utalást, akkor tedd fel az a körötti 5-10 sort.

Egyébként meg nézd meg mit mutat egy emerge -uDNpv ccache.  Ez kimutatja hogy milyen változások kellenének a ccache stabil verziójára frissítéshez.  Ha ezt véghez akarod vinni akkor majd csinálj egy emerge -uDN ccache-t.  De elõsször nézzük meg hogy sugall -e valamit a /var/log/emerge.log-od.

----------

## Bodri

A logban csak az van, hogy párszor leszedtem és felraktam. Ennek következtében semmit nem mond az emerge -upNDv ccache.

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

> A logban csak az van, hogy párszor leszedtem és felraktam. Ennek következtében semmit nem mond az emerge -upNDv ccache.

 

Az emerge -upNDv **semmit** nem mutat?  Ez furcsán hangzik.

Ok... felteszem a kérdést az angol részen, ha gondolod.  A következõt mond:

Mit csináltál miután hirtelen nem mûködött?  emerge -u world?

És honnan tudod hogy nem mûködik?  (én nem használom--úgyhogy ezért kérdezem)

----------

## Bodri

 *Quote:*   

> Az emerge -upNDv **semmit** nem mutat? Ez furcsán hangzik. 

 

Jobbanmondva azt mondja, hogy

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Vagyis nincs panasza.  :Smile: 

Igen, emerge -u world, de azota már a tanacsaitok alpján volt emerge -uND world is és semmi.

Onnan tudom, hogy a ccache -s kiírja a statisztikát ami mindig üres, holott szépen gyülnije kéne benne a file-oknak, a hit-eknek és a miss-eknek stb.

Ja és érdemes lenne használnod szerintem, mert az ilyen "mindig forgatós" rendszereken jó nagyot dobb fordítás sebességén. Mivel meghívódik a gcc elött és ha valami már megvan a cache-ben, akkor nem fogja újra lefordítani. (lassan ircre mehetnénk:)

----------

## mindegy

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maszkolt csomagokat pedig a /etc/portage/package.unmask segítségével tudsz engedélyezni.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ezzel egyik se fog, mert ez a runtime environment, nem a development kit. :Smile: 

De amugy klassz volt a leírásod a kezdõknek.

Én annyit tennék hozzá, hogy szerintem ne általánosan használjátok a ~x86-ot, hanem azokat a csomagokat, amikbõl nem elég a "stabil" verzió, sorold fel a package.keywords-ben (illetve ha szükséges, akkor a package.unmask-ban).

Kevesebbszer kell újrafordítanod és nincs szükséged minden téren a legeslegeslegfrissebb verziókra (fõleg, hogy némelyik tényleg instabil).

Én mplayer-t, baselayout-ot, nvidia-t, firefox-ot, multimédia és wireless dolgokat használok így, meg ami aktuálisan kellhet.

Ja és most tettem fel a KDE 3.4-et és sokkal gyorsabb lett tõle... (Persze azért nem egy fluxbox így sem.)

----------

## Danuvius

Bodri, kaptam egy választ (avagy kérdést) az angol részen feltett kérdésre a ccache-rõl:

"Does anything regarding ccache show up in /var/tmp/ccache?"

Mutatkozik e bármi is a /var/tmp/ccache könyvtárban?  (Azt is feltehetnéd hogy mi van a /root/.ccache/ könyvtáradban, és hogy változik -e *egyáltalán* valami csomag emergelése után.)

----------

## Bodri

Nah ez érdekes. A ccache -s mindig a $HOME/.ccache alapján írta ki a statisztikakat, lévén, hogy az a default path és nem a /var/tmp/ccache. Viszont a  cache a portfordításoknál a /var/tmp/ccachet használta. Tehat mindig is ment, csak a statisztika mutatott mindig 0-át. Most beállítottam a CCACHE_DIR környezeti változót és minden jól működik.

Köszi a segítséget.

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

> Nah ez érdekes. A ccache -s mindig a $HOME/.ccache alapján írta ki a statisztikakat, lévén, hogy az a default path és nem a /var/tmp/ccache. Viszont a  cache a portfordításoknál a /var/tmp/ccachet használta. Tehat mindig is ment, csak a statisztika mutatott mindig 0-át. Most beállítottam a CCACHE_DIR környezeti változót és minden jól működik.
> 
> Köszi a segítséget.

 

Minden jó ha jó a vége.  :Wink: 

----------

